# Sticky  2015 Handmade Holiday Swap Sign-up Here



## Kris in MI

This is the official sign-up thread for the 2015 Handmade Holiday Swap. Sign-up runs today (Oct. 5th) through Friday Oct. 30th. I will randomly match each participant with a "pal" over the weekend of Oct.31/Nov. 1st, and post the pairs on a new thread on Monday, November 2nd. 

This is a Holiday Swap, not necessarily a _Christmas_ Swap. You do not have to celebrate a particular secular holiday in order to participate. The timing of this annual swap just happens to fall in December.

Gifts do not have to be elaborate, or extravagant. Each of us has hobbies and talents, and the intent of this swap is to utilize those; do what you are best at.

Talk with your swap pal via pm or email to find out a little more about each other. Have fun. Make friends  . Use what you learn about your pal to help tailor what gifts you will make for them.

*Rules:*

This is a swap for adults only, no children. Also, obviously, you must be a member of HT to participate.

By signing up, you are agreeing to *complete* this swap. It will be _your _responsibility to keep in contact with your pal via pm, post weekly updates to the swap thread for the duration of this swap, and mail your pal their package _on time_. If something horrendous occurs that might cause you to not be able to mail on time, please let me (Kris in MI) know immediately.

Coordinate with your pal when you will mail each other's packages, and mail on the same day. Then, when they arrive, you can open them 'together'.


*Gifts will be mailed no later than Dec. 12th.* This swap needs to be completed, with all packages received and posted about, by the end of 2015.


Once you have received and opened your package, post back to the official swap thread what you received. Pictures are always welcome :happy2: . We all love to see the variety of wonderful things made and given.




Okay, everybody ready? Let the sign-ups, and the fun, begin!:dance:


----------



## maxine

I will participate for sure!!! Thank You Kris for getting us going.. can hardly wait to see who my Swap Buddy will be..


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in again. Love this swap.


----------



## rjayne

Add me to the list please


----------



## Jade1096

I'm in!


----------



## Treelady

I would love to join!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I would like to join in!


----------



## Becka

Count me in. I really enjoyed doing this last year.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

I would love to participate!


----------



## CIW

I think that I would like to be a part of it this year. Besides there needs to be an even # of folks for the swap to come out correct.


----------



## jjmd

i would like to do this please. 
i am not good with computers so i will try very hard to keep up with this part of it. i copied the info so i can do it. 
i am good at many hand made things, sounds fun!


----------



## Patches

I would love to join in again!! I know I have been AWOL for most of the year but I sure do miss you all. I have been busy getting my home based business off the ground but starting to get everything together now so I can play with you all again,. Please sign me up, I love this swap!!!:hair
Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## frenchfrylegs

I am going to sit this year out I am new but will keep an eye on it to see what every one gets and next year I am in for sure


----------



## DesignerLynn

Kris in MI, I sent you a PM


----------



## JRuthe

I am late! Can I still participate? If not, I'll lurk along. )


----------



## Kris in MI

This swap is now closed for sign-ups. Everyone who has posted on this thread to this point is *IN*. I'll work on the pairings this weekend, and start a new thread on Monday with the list of who is partnered with whom.


----------

